# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Đoán sẽ có thai

## namutehy

Trên xa lộ, cô gái trẻ vẫy tay xin đi nhờ chiếc xe tải chạy Nam - Bắc.

Gã lái xe dừng lại mời cô gái:

- Tôi thường xuyên đi lại trên tuyến đường Sài Gòn – Hà Nội. Đây là lần thứ hai trong tuần tôi giúp đỡ một người phụ nữ có thai.

- Nhưng em đã có thai đâu! - Cô gái nói.

- Ồ tất nhiên! Đã tới Hà Nội đâu chứ...

- ?????

----------

